# Version AirPort Extreme



## pokpok33 (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour a tous les Macistes, j'ai un collègue qui veut me vendre une borne Airport Extreme.
Mais le problème c'est qu'il y a eu 5 générations :rose: et je ne sais pas comment les différencier .
Des emballages différents?? Des numéros de séries selon les générations?? ou faut-il la brancher sur un ordi pour voir la version???
Bref si vous avez l'astuce pour distinguer tout ce petit monde je suis preneur.


----------



## pokpok33 (26 Février 2012)

Y a t-il un moyen de voir la version de l'AE avec Airport Utility??


----------



## gmaa (26 Février 2012)

Oui.
J'ai une borne Express mais cela ne change rien à la fonctionnalité.


----------



## pokpok33 (26 Février 2012)

La fonctionnalitée est la même mais pas les débits entre la Gen4 et la Gen5 de l'AirPort Extreme.
Et vu le merdier de cable et d'appareil que j'ai a brancher j'aimerais profiter des debits max de mon NAS de la box multimedia....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2012)

pokpok33 a dit:


> Des numéros de séries selon les générations?? ou faut-il la brancher sur un ordi pour voir la version???
> Bref si vous avez l'astuce pour distinguer tout ce petit monde je suis preneur.



Normalement tu dois avoir au moins une de ces deux indications quelque part sur le boitier de la borne : 

- Model Number, order number

Les voici pour chaque génération (toujours dans cet ordre) :

1ère : A1143, MA073LL/A
2ème : A1143, MB053LL/A
3ème : A1301, MB763LL/A
4ème : A1354, MC340LL/A
5ème : A1408, MD031LL/A


----------



## pokpok33 (26 Février 2012)

Impecable 
Je me disais qu'au pire des cas comme il me le vends pour 30 je risque rien.


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2012)

Utilitaire Airport (du moins dans sa version 5.5.3) indique clairement la generation de la borne Extreme


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Décembre 2012)

Une airport extreme version A1143 (je sais pas si c'est la 1ere ou 2eme genertaion) vaut elle le coup aujourdhui ?

J'ai la possibilité d'en chopper une neuve (encore emballée) pour 69E.

C'est pas que j'en ai besoin mais apparement, les AE sont assez efficaces pour distribuer le wifi, pour me laisser un access a mon mac depuis l'exterieur, sont tres bien configurables (pas comme mon routeur thomson) et puis chuis un peu applefan.

Le paquet a l'air e bon etat mais je me demande si cette version de 2008 possede les fonctions des bornes actuelles et/ou si je vais pas etre bloqué a certains points.

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas, mais en tous cas, bien qu'ayant scruté "à la loupe" les caractéristiques de l'export extrême de 1ère et celles de celle de 5ème génération, je vois exactement le même chose à deux détails près : la fréquence : la première génération, c'est "2,4 *ou* 5 Ghz", la dernière, c'est "2,4 *et* 5 Ghz simultanément". Le second détail, c'est que le dernier modèle supporte le 802.11n, celle de première génération, seulement le draft 802.11n (ne me demande pas la différence :sick. Pour le reste, tout est identique (même le prix : 179 US$) !



			
				la borne de première génération a dit:
			
		

> Wireless Data Rate	200 - 540 Mbps
> Compatibility	Wi-Fi (802.11a/b/g and draft 802.11n)
> Frequency	2.4 GHz or 5 GHz
> Radio Output Power	20 dBm (nominal)
> ...





			
				la borne de 5ème génération a dit:
			
		

> Wireless Data Rate	200 - 540 Mbps
> Compatibility	Wi-Fi (802.11a/b/g/n)
> Frequency	2.4 GHz and 5 GHz simultaneously
> Radio Output Power	20 dBm (nominal)
> ...



NB : j'ai beau m'user les yeux, je ne parviens pas à trouver de différence entre la 1ère et seconde génération !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Décembre 2012)

merci pour l'info. Je vais revoir si le modele presente les  canaux.

Sinon, chez moi (pas en France), mon FAI m'a fourni un modem/routeur Thomson TWG850, et c'est un cable coaxial qui me connecte a l "exterieur".

Si je veux utiliser cette airport extreme, il faut que je garde mon modem/routeur puis brancher un cable ethernet entre les 2 ? (et desactiver les focntion wifi du modem/routeur, pour les active sur l'AE) c'est bien ca ?

est-ce que je pourrais utiliser la fonction d'acces a mon mac quand je suis en depalcement (ou bien mon modem/routeur va me bloquer ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Si je veux utiliser cette airport extreme, il faut que je garde mon modem/routeur puis brancher un cable ethernet entre les 2 ?



Non, il faut que tu désactive le mode routeur de ton modem, c'est la borne airport, qui fait office de routeur, du modem-routeur, tu ne dois utiliser que la fonction modem (mais "oui" pour le câble ethernet) !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Janvier 2013)

merci 

Je l'ai achetee, et j'avais fait une erreur sur son No de modele. C'etait en fait une 1408 et je l'ai eu neuve (emballé encore sous film plastique d'origine) a 69 E 

Je l'ai pas encore montee mais j'espere que ca devrait aller.

Je viens de voir que ces bornes pouvaient etre compatibles Time Machine ce qui devrait bien le faire que je vois l'augmentation des prix des Time Capsules ce matin :rateau:


----------

